# HOCARS SuperBowl Show - Weather Update



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Good Morning all!

This an update to all of those here on HobbyTalk that have made plans to attend Bob Beers SuperBowl Show.

My trip took 16 hours...I left Detroit, Michigan at 2 am on Friday morning and with food, gas and a stop to see a friend in Johnstown,PA, I arrived at Hilton Hotel (show) in Melville, NY at 4:00 pm. Normal time for this trip is about 14 1/2 hours in summer time....so not bad. No snow when I arrived....roads during trip were well plowed and salted....I-80 was well maintained.

As of 9:30 am on Saturday the 6th of February, the roads on clear here but snow flurries are falling....only expecting up to 2 inches of snow by tomorrow morning....looks like Maryland, Delaware and DC got hit with most of the snow.
I am in Room 104, on main floor and will be set up for sales on Saturday nite...if anyone comes in early....:tongue::tongue::tongue:

****If you are traveling from the Midwest, please leave early and drive slower....better to stay on roads North of Pittsburgh due to lingering snow fall --- very heavy and wet....I-80 is best choice but take your time.

Good luck and be safe!

Jeff


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I wish I could make the trip, but car repairs and a very small tax return nixed any plans of attending. I hope everyone has a great time, sellers do great and buyers find everything they want. Maybe next year....


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks for this report. I am actually checking hobbytalk on my iPhone just before getting on the interstate for this exact reason. Does it look like most of the vendors who planned to come are coming, or have you heard about any that have cancelled because of weather?

Thanks again...

--rick


----------

